

Europe's hottest startup capitals: Tel Aviv - bootload
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2011/09/european-startups/tel-aviv?page=all

======
mpk
Journalism nitpick : Israel is in Western Asia. Just because they compete in
the (shudder) Eurovision Song Contest doesn't mean Israel is in Europe.

~~~
jamesteow
That's more than just a nitpick, especially since that's in the headline.

